# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > آموزش: آموزش ساخت بازی اندروید بدون برنامه نویسی : در مایکت

## orache

بنام خدا 
.
پس از یکی 2 هفته صبح تا شب کتابو نوشتم و در آخر بازار کتابمو قبول نکرد و کتابو تو مایکت گذاشتم . مطمئن هستم بالای 50 تا نمیره . خدا میدونه 
.
توجه 1: بعد از نوشتن این کتاب خاصیت های جدیدی به این نرم افزار بازی سازی اضافه شد از قبیل تبلیغات درون برنامه ای . پرداخت درون برنامه ای و... . در کتاب بعدی حتما توضیح خواهم داد !
*********************
توجه 2 : اخر فصل 15 نوشته شده که در قسمت بعدی اموزش انتشار بازی رو یاد میدم . در واقع قسمت بعدی قراره تو کتاب دوم باشه و انتشار بازی در تمام مارکت ها رو توضیح میدم . البته بیشتر برای کاربران مبتدی خوبه چون انتشار بازی کار پیش پا افتاده ای هست و مطمئنا همه نحوه ی انتشار رو بلدن 
.............................................
سلام دوستان . امیرحسین مهرورز هستم با نرم افزار آموزشی ساخت بازی اندروید بدون برنامه نویسی و انتشار در بازار در خدمت شما ام .

با توجه به اینکه تو مارکت های اندروید حتی 1 آموزش بازی سازی خوب هم ندیدم و با توجه به اینکه تعدادی از کاربران دوست دارن بازی بسازم و داخل مارکت ها منتشر کنن خواستم تا یک آموزش از پایه بنویسم تا کاربران رو به طور کلی با بازی سازی آشنا کنم . این آموزش از مقدماتی شروع میشه و در پایان به ساخت بازی و خروجی گرفتن برای اندروید ختم میشه 
.
زمان زیادی رو برای نوشتن این کتاب صرف کردم کل این کتاب رو خودم  با دقت نوشتم و هیچ قسمتش کپی شده از روی کتاب خارجی نیست(هنگام خواندن متوجه میشوین ) ! . این کتاب شاید نزدیک های 250 - 300 صفحه یا بیشتر باشه . هر قسمت همراه با عکس توضیح داده شده و در کل آموزش نزدیکای 400 تا عکس به کار رفته شده . اما به گونه ای کتاب رو ساختم که اصلا کند نمیشه و حتی کوچیک ترین delay هم نداره . کل کتاب 15 فصله . نرم افزار هم ساده ساختم تا نیاز به توضیح خاصی نداشته باشه . البته این قسمت اول هست . در قسمت های بعدی خیلی چیزای دیگه هم یاد میگیرین
.
قیمت کتاب رو سعی کردم پایین بذارم تا هر کاربری که مایل به یادگیری بود بیاد بخره و بخونه (قیمتش به اندازه ی 2 تا چیپسه  99 درصد اکسیژنه  ) 

اگر از کتاب خوشتون اومد حتما بیاین و 5 ستاره بدین تا کاربر های دیگه هم ببینن و بخرن .
.
توجه :: اگر به هر دلیلی یک مشکل کوچیک داشتین نیاین 1 ستاره ندین . میتونین با ایمیل من در ارتباط باشین . تو کمتر از 24 ساعت جوابتون داده میشه . 
.
چیزایی که در این نرم افزار آموزش وجود داره 

1_   16 فصل که از از مقدمات یعنی الف بای بازی سازی شرو ع شده تا ساخت بازی باب  

2_   آخرین نسخه ی کانستراکت + کرک 

3_   113 سورس که تمامی مباحث رو از مقدماتی تا پیشرفته در بر میگیره 

4_   3  تا سورس بازی  - بلوک شکن - فضا پیما - بمب انداز و 1 سورس طناب 

5_   سورس بازی باب اسفنجی 

6_ پروژه ی باب اسفنجی با تمامی اسپرایت ها و انیمیشن ها 

در آینده ی نه چندان دور ده ها سورس جدید اضافه میشه !!
.
سرفصل های آموزش :

فصل اول      : مقدمات بازی سازی 

فصل دوم      : کار با انجین کانستراکت 

فصل سو م    : کار با رفتار ها یا behaviors

فصل چهارم   : کار با اونت سیستم 

فصل پنجم     : مقدمات و کار با متغیر ها 

فصل ششم    :معرفی سیستم برخورد 

فصل هفتم     : کار با انیمیشن در بازی 

فصل هشتم    : مبحث فیزیک در بازی سازی

فصل نهم      : بحث پیشرفته ی رفتار ها 

فصل دهم     : پارتیکل سیستم یا سیستم ذره ای 

فصل یازدهم    :کار با سیستم تاچ 

فصل دوازدهم   : کلیات ادیتور نرم افزار 

فصل سیزدهم   : ساخت بازی باب اسفنجی قسمت 1 

فصل چهاردهم  : ساخت بازی باب اسفنجی قسمت 2 

فصل پانزدهم    : نحوه ی خروجی گرفتن از بازی برای اندروید 
.
.

سخن آخر : در صورت پر طرفدار بودن این کتاب حتما قسمت دوم کتاب هم خواهم نوشت 
آموزش پیشرفته ی بازی سازی - آموزش ساخت بازی flappy bird - آموزش ساخت بازی موتوری - آموزش ساخت بازی ماریو - آموزش ساخت بازی پازلی - آموزش ساخت بازی ماراجویی - آموزش ساخت بازی آنلاین و.... 

موفق باشین .
لینک کتاب : http://myket.ir/App/com.amir.gamedesignt...8%B3%DB%8C
**************************************************  *********************
.
.
.
سخنی با همکاران گرامی p30droid : 
دوستان گرامی لطفا برای حمایت از من اگر سایتی وبلاگی فیسبوکی اینستایی یا بالاخره هرچی دارین یه تبلیغ کوچیک اگر میشه بکنین . مطمئن باشین جبران میکنم یه بنر کوچیک هم الان میسازم .  :چشمک:

----------

